
Apple Is Allegedly Slowing Down Older iPhones with Degraded Batteries - riobard
http://www.iclarified.com/63733/apple-is-allegedly-slowing-down-older-iphones-with-degraded-batteries
======
merricksb
Extensive discussion yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15889519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15889519)

------
hguhghuff
This should be taken up by consumer affairs.

It's a deliberate strategy to slow down old devices with no way to turn it
off.

Sneaky and underhanded Apple.

------
meritt
> to prevent unintended shutdowns and extend battery life

The cynic in me thinks it's actually to encourage new hardware upgrades.

~~~
soneil
That's basically the gist of it.

Everyone's decided what they want the answer to be. Now it's just a case of
trying to shoehorn the facts to fit.

If they didn't scale back on lower voltages, people would just claim they're
trying to kill the battery quicker so you buy a new handset ..

~~~
yoodenvranx
Apple could just install batteries with 50% more capacity that can survive a
full day of use even if the phone is two years old.

~~~
Angostura
They do (source: my iPhone 6, bought on launch easily survives a day of heavy
use)

~~~
IceyEC
On the other hand, my 6, same purchase day, can barely survive a full day of
light use, and requires additional charging throughout the day if I'm calling
or texting much

